# Holy shit: "Lachowski and Teixeira admit to banging 4 girls in 24 hours and having threesomes"



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Amnesia (Sep 16, 2019)

This is how GL guys live, it's typical


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 16, 2019)

Expected


----------



## nastynas (Sep 16, 2019)

teixeira dont have anything striking yet that motherfucker is very gl miring. he screams NT too


----------



## Longtimelurker (Sep 16, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


>



damn i hate chico now


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2019)

1:12 Marlon Teixeira literally fucked a family member
Also this guy laughing every second really is getting on my nerves


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 16, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> 1:12 Marlon Teixeira literally fucked a family member
> Also this guy laughing every second really is getting on my nerves


chill out, im also frustrated but its good for him, he is living the dream
experiencing the best feelings life can offer you
constant validation, good life when he was at his formative years
adventures, stress-free life due to looks and a lot of money from that

someone has to be happy when others are not
better be inspired and understand the power of looks

I experienced that recently and can look through my threads regarding night club experience


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 16, 2019)

What a suprise


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 16, 2019)

this teixeira guy looks like a chipmunk next to chico

cool name tho


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 16, 2019)

btw the cat eyes theory


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm pretty sure i've watched this video before and nowhere they admit that, also, that girl on the post... jfl @ believing that without proof

.

LOL, "been with" doesn't mean "had sex" it can (and in most cases) mean kissing someone, you really think these guys would "be with" 4 or 5 different chicks on a night club or in carnival?!


----------



## asiannickghur (Sep 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> This is how GL guys live, it's typical


Its great


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'm pretty sure i've watched this video before and nowhere they admit that, also, that girl on the post... jfl @ believing that without proof
> 
> .
> 
> LOL, "been with" doesn't mean "had sex" it can (and in most cases) mean kissing someone, you really think these guys would "be with" 4 or 5 different chicks on a night club or in carnival?!


cara, nem ator porno come 5 num mesmo dia separadamente.. kkkkk
só se ele comeu numa suruba


----------



## NiggersMe (Sep 16, 2019)

and we're out here without an ounce of female validation, brutal mog






asiannickghur said:


> Its great


whats your bodycount and how do women treat you?


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 16, 2019)

People saying that male models dont slay can now shut the fuck up


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

... And then there are guys like myself who have poured $20k+ into their faces and STILL need to spend money to become more attractive just to get a sliver of validation from a female of average attractiveness.


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 16, 2019)

lol at copying my lookism thread https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476542

but ye life is unfair


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 16, 2019)

Imperative said:


> lol at copying my lookism thread https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476542
> 
> but ye life is unfair


I also posted this before. You are not the first guy to post this


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 16, 2019)

Imperative said:


> lol at copying my lookism thread https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476542
> 
> but ye life is unfair


definetly credits to you, but found this video the other way


----------



## left2die (Sep 16, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


>



I mean what are you gonna do?
Some win the genetic lottery, others fail hard.

Its sad but its true


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 16, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


>



this just fills my motivation to get extreme surgeries or give up on life


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 16, 2020)

daily reminder


----------



## Milk (Feb 16, 2020)

Imperative said:


> lol at copying my lookism thread https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476542
> 
> but ye life is unfair


no shit


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> daily reminder


thanks chico


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 16, 2020)

Just a normal day in Chad's life...


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 16, 2020)

Suicide fuel tag would be nice here.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 16, 2020)

they all deserve death... but think about those foids. Foids that you see everyday are ready to fuck dude in a bathroom just becouse he has better face and they are proud of this...


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> this just fills my motivation to get extreme surgeries or give up on life


Shit demotivates me tbh.

Every single person enjoying this lifestyle was
1) born Chad
2) born white
3) born in Europe
4) born in an above-average family, money-wise


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 16, 2020)

nastynas said:


> teixeira dont have anything striking yet that motherfucker is very gl miring. he screams NT too


Harmony I guess.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 16, 2020)

ORIGINAL VIDEO: 



way better quality.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>



lol why are you surprised, chico once had a thirteensome


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 16, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Shit demotivates me tbh.
> 
> Every single person enjoying this lifestyle was
> 1) born Chad
> ...



Do you have to be born in Europe? Isn't America/Canada/Australia good enough?

Also isn't Chico from Brazil?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 16, 2020)

Nowhere did they admit anything and lol @ believing lipstick alley whores


----------



## Limbo (Feb 16, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> ... And then there are guys like myself who have poured $20k+ into their faces and STILL need to spend money to become more attractive just to get a sliver of validation from a female of average attractiveness.



Ogre, son.


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 16, 2020)

Over for incels copes


----------



## Oak (Feb 16, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'm pretty sure i've watched this video before and nowhere they admit that, also, that girl on the post... jfl @ believing that without proof
> 
> .
> 
> LOL, "been with" doesn't mean "had sex" it can (and in most cases) mean kissing someone, you really think these guys would "be with" 4 or 5 different chicks on a night club or in carnival?!


Fucking 4 or 5 different girls in the same day isnt unbelievable, any 6 with good social skills can pull that off with some planning.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 9, 2020)

ppl underestimate it

fcking 4 foids in 24 h - insane
its 4 more than I did in my whole 24 yo life


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is how GL guys live, it's typical


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is how GL guys live, it's typical


What about you? Do you live like this after all your surgeries?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 9, 2020)

foid tier gossip thread


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 9, 2020)

Marlon has slept with a relative lmao


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 9, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Shit demotivates me tbh.
> 
> Every single person enjoying this lifestyle was
> 1) born Chad
> ...


Thats why forum should worship mafud etc.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 10, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> i know some absolute subhumans who have been in threesomes / foursomes. it's seriously not that big of an achievement if you're in the right social circles and you're NT. you don't have to be some gigachad / slayer to do it.


Yeah bro I see average guys get hot models all the TIME and they get 3SOME WITH THEM ALL THE TIME.

I highly recommend you end your life.
If subhumans get 3some than what are you doing here than??????


----------



## Slayer (Apr 10, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I highly recommend you end your life.


lol bro


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 10, 2020)

Slayer said:


> lol bro


I’m too high T 
That I don’t joke around anymore


----------



## Slayer (Apr 10, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m too high T
> That I don’t joke around anymore


it is now immortalized in my sig


----------



## Relinquished (Apr 10, 2020)

Fuck. FUCK!!!


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Apr 10, 2020)

Women need to be on leashes


----------



## .👽. (Apr 10, 2020)

Thats suifuel tbh because only chads can do this


----------

